# Hoppy blurry guide?



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was at my parents visiting this past weekend and they just had the Hopper and 1 Joey installed. They do not have HDTV's, just SD. The picture looked ok but the guide was almost impossible to read. It almost seemed blurry. I had to strain my eyes just to see what was on the guide. I know not many people still have SD TV's but do any of you have this issue? 

I went through the menu and I did not see anything that would help the issue. I tried different settings with the resolution because the installer had it set to 1080i but I didn't think 480i looked any better. 

The installer told them it would be better if they had HD but I find that a little unacceptable. Now they think they need to try to get an HDTV which they do not have the money for.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I mirror SDTV's for my shop and quest areas....you're right the guide is almost unreadable. I thought I read this was going to be addressed at some point but obviously it has not.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

They may want to change the guide to the large setting. It would only show 3 rows at a time, but would be easier to read.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't say 1080i TV screen has no blur or fuzzy edges for the EPG screen ...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't say 1080i TV screen has no blur or fuzzy edges for the EPG screen ...


What......?:lol:


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

garys said:


> They may want to change the guide to the large setting. It would only show 3 rows at a time, but would be easier to read.


Currently NO such setting on the HOPPER


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the TV connected with component/RCA cables? Also is the screen format 16:9 or 4:3?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If it is an SDTV and connected through the SD outputs on the receiver, then I don't think the resolution settings actually matter... You only get 480i from the composite output anyway... so that probably explains the blurry look.

Beyond that, it probably doesn't help if the output has tiny text if the screen is a small SDTV screen.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks all.



> Is the TV connected with component/RCA cables? Also is the screen format 16:9 or 4:3?


The TV only has coax, S-vid and RCA for inputs so RCA is what is connected to it from the Hopper.

The installer had the screen resolution set for 16:9 for an SD TV. I changed it to 4:3 but to be honest, I could not tell there was much difference. I assume it should be set for 4:3 but I don't know why the installer had it set for 16:9.



> Beyond that, it probably doesn't help if the output has tiny text if the screen is a small SDTV screen.


It isn't a small tv, it is a 36". I mean I wouldn't consider that too small.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I concur with the above post, I've done those things also...to no avail. Clearly SD is not considered in the equation...and that's understandable, can you even by a SDTV anymore? My old TV's are 20 inchers, "programmed obsolesce"...I suppose.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

n0qcu said:


> Currently NO such setting on the HOPPER


I'll have to check this when I get to work, if it is there I will post back how to change. If it isn't, I am sorry for posting incorrect info.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"garys" said:


> I'll have to check this when I get to work, if it is there I will post back how to change. If it isn't, I am sorry for posting incorrect info.


There definitely is no such setting on Hopper.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

3HaloODST said:


> There definitely is no such setting on Hopper.


I looked... in the menu, click on "Settings", click on "Format TV", click on "Screen Adjustment" in that menu you will see a "plus" (+) button. It will enlarge the guide screen.....sort of, enough for older eyes like mine..? not really.
There is obviously room for improvement, wether we'll ever see it for the lowly SD...? probably not.
Oh, when done click on close.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"356B" said:


> I looked... in the menu, click on "Settings", click on "Format TV", click on "Screen Adjustment" in that menu you will see a "plus" (+) button. It will enlarge the guide screen.....sort of, enough for older eyes like mine..? not really.
> There is obviously room for improvement, wether we'll ever see it for the lowly SD...? probably not.
> Oh, when done click on close.


That's for overscan. If you zoom it in too much it cuts off elements on the sides of the screen.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I looked under all the settings on the Hopper and there is no adjustments for the size of the guide. I would hope Dish is considering adding this feature in the future.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The Hopper/Joey system is designed for HD TVs. Dish has other receivers for SD or HD/SD households. It sounds like the OP selected the wrong receiver setup for now.


----------

